

Show HN: Hey.Press – A Free Searchable Media Database - edmoyse
https://www.hey.press/hackernews

======
onion2k
Potentially very useful but at the same time a little limited - it's
tremendously 'tech news' oriented for everything I searched for. Terms like
"furniture" and "wind turbines" returned Gizmodo which seems unlikely to be
the most relevant site out there for either term. Is that just intentional for
the market segment you're starting out with? Or something that the /hackernews
in the URL affects?

~~~
harryhuang
Thanks, at the moment we've only got tech news as we originally built it to
use for ourselves. We will be adding in more publications though - were there
any specifically that you would want?

------
harryhuang
We wanted to make an open database that was free to use and could let you find
relevant journalists (instead of paying a fee to current media databases that
encourage mass-spamming).

Hope you find it useful!

------
adyus
One question (also asked on Twitter): if it's free, why do we need to sign up?

I appreciate the service, but there must be a better way to measure traction
than user accounts!

~~~
harryhuang
Answered you on Twitter but just reposting here in case anyone else wonders
the same thing:

Essentially to prevent API misuse (which you have a good point with, it can be
solved by rate limiting) and for any features in the future that might need to
be user-aware.

------
jboynyc
The first search I tried -- "big data" \-- returned Gigaom. Ooops.

~~~
harryhuang
Yeah, we're still working on keeping the data completely up to date - this
will be corrected pretty soon though.

------
michaelraven
Awesome. So much cleaner/easier to use than Muck Rack!

~~~
harryhuang
Thanks, that's encouraging!

------
Drei01Matt
Great idea!

~~~
harryhuang
Thanks :)

